# Odd number of nipples



## southcoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all. Our boy Clay is now 19 weeks old and we’ve had him 10 weeks. I don’t know how but it has so far escaped our attention that he is missing a nipple. It hasn’t been scratched off like I’ve seen can happen. Is this anything to worry about.Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

Our female has an odd number of nipples. When I realized it (awhile back) I googled and found it is common!


----------



## southcoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you, yes I am seeing that lots of people are coming back with a ‘nipple-count’ of 9 so I guess this must be normal. Just looks a little odd that they all run in a row then there is a gap!


----------

